

If you develop in a *nix environment, fill out my survey for science - jethro_tell
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZtbVBRCTSWRhy9Q2rakdcXU3YtojCyY5bdAq740d0Uk/viewform

======
rednukleus
Be aware that asking HN is not going to give you anything like an unbiased
sample of *nix based developers.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yeah. IIRC the most popular operating system on HN by far is MacOS X (from
past surveys).

~~~
jethro_tell
I've also asked on reddit r/linux r/programming and r/bsd so I've got a pretty
good spread. I'm still getting 2-3 answers per minute so I'll hold of on
drawing conclusions until I've closed the survey but it looks pretty well
rounded at this point.

------
milliams
"KDE" isn't a Desktop Environment _or_ Window Manager. They're called "Plasma"
and "KWin".

------
momokatte
@jethro_tell: "Does your dev box have a bandwidth cap?" and "How often have
you exceded your bandwidth cap?" appear to be referring to monthly throughput
limits (aka "download quota").

